# Best tube adhesive?



## ramaroodle (May 10, 2018)

Just wondering what folks are using.  When using medium CA to glue tubes, too often when I get a catch I notice that the blank doesn't seem to be adhered well to the tube.  Is 2 part epoxy or Gorilla glue a better choice?


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2018)

I have had great success with 2 part epoxy.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 10, 2018)

This is a pretty broad question. The glue I use depends on the material being used. I would guess most glue would work for most applications but some glues would be way better than others. When I'm using wood I'll use CA because I want to keep the wood dry. Med CA is the thickness I use the most. I'll use Gorilla Glue for Acrylic and Deer Antler because I like the idea of the glue expanding to make sure there aren't any air pockets. I'll use the two part epoxy glue when I'm concerned about voids in between the wood and tube but want to keep everything dry.


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 10, 2018)

Hands down gorilla and or twp part epoxy. 
Keep to make a good glue joint is at least 24 hours cure time. I have not had one failure sense going to 24 hours.
Had experienced failures with CA glue both thin and Med.

Charlie


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 10, 2018)

ramaroodle said:


> Just wondering what folks are using.  When using medium CA to glue tubes, too often when I get a catch I notice that the blank doesn't seem to be adhered well to the tube.  Is 2 part epoxy or Gorilla glue a better choice?



Two reasons the tube is not adhered adequately.

1. Drilled hole too big and 2. Not enough glue in the blank.

The tube should have little side to side movement. 

You should use Play doh or something similar to plug the end of the tube, put some CA in the blank and on the tube and insert tube. This pushes CA all the way down the tube coating it.


----------



## monophoto (May 10, 2018)

Years ago, when my friend Max was asked at the Camera Club which camera was the best, his answer was always 'the plaid model'.  His point was that it didn't matter which you got; what really mattered was how well you used it.  Same principle applies here.

Seriously, everyone has an opinion here - what works for you doesn't work for me, and vice versa.

I generally dislike polyurethane glue because it seems to get all over everything and everyone within a couple of miles of where it's being used, but it seems to work well for me in this application. 

By the way, are you abrading the tubes before applying adhesive?  That seems to be a key factor in getting glue to adhere to tubes.


----------



## Terredax (May 10, 2018)

Try sanding the tube with 220grit and then wipe with alcohol to remove oils. Try not to touch the tube without a glove on, as oils from the fingers will get on the tube.


----------



## RileyD (May 10, 2018)

+1 for 2 part epoxy.


----------



## ramaroodle (May 10, 2018)

Thanks all.
Can't really do much about hole size. i.e. 7mm tube & drill bit.
Tubes abraded with 150 sand paper.
I use plumbers putty on the tube ends.
I'm leaning towards 2 part 5 min. epoxy and waiting overnight or at least a few hours.  (the opposite of CA and turning in 10 mins)


----------



## Warren White (May 10, 2018)

*My choice has evolved...*

I used to use CA (medium), but I had a couple of cases of the tube getting stuck while I was putting it in.  I think it might have been my fault, but it bothered me enough to make a change.

I now use 2 part epoxy all of the time.  I went from 5 minute stuff to System III T88, which has (I think) a one hour work time.  I bought this because I sometimes do a production run that needs more time.  I am concerned that I bought it in too large of a bottle, because the Part B is getting a bit thick.  It never has failed, though.

I, like others scuff the tubes with 150 grit sandpaper, and use plumbers putty to minimize the problems with clean up.  I generally clean the ends after 1 day, and don't start turning until the following day.


----------



## Loucurr (May 10, 2018)

I use the gorilla glue for wood and the two part epoxy for acrylic. Let them cure overnight...good to go. I was having too many failures with CA and also have had the tubes set before being all the way inserted.


----------



## JimB (May 10, 2018)

If you are using CA you should be using thick as it is better at gap filling. Also, I know CA is instant glue but 10 minutes isn’t very long. Give it more time to properly cure.

With any of the mentioned glues you need to ensure the entire tube has complete coverage. That is probably the most common reason for failure.


----------



## randyrls (May 10, 2018)

ramaroodle said:


> Thanks all.
> Can't really do much about hole size. i.e. 7mm tube & drill bit.



Andy;  The drill bit specified is the most commonly available drill bit size.  Notice I didn't say anything about close fit?

I don't use a 7mm drill bit. I use an "H" or "I" (letter) bit for a close sliding fit.  Your other comments look good.


----------



## Bryguy (May 11, 2018)

I use gorilla glue for all my tubes, plastic & wood. I like the way it expands to fill the gaps. Never had a fail with Gorilla glue. I used to use CA for this but had several fails and also had the glue set while pushing the tube through.


----------



## philipff (May 11, 2018)

Gorilla glue, accelerated by water inside the tube before putting the tube in place makes for a quick cure and  unbreakable bond!  Been preaching this for several years- -to the choir apparently.   Never had a failure.  Phil


----------



## gtriever (May 11, 2018)

2 part Epoxy here. 5 minute or 30 minute depending on the amount of glueup I have to do.


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 11, 2018)

What works beat for me so far:

2 part epoxy, 5 minute. Mix enough to do 3 sets of blanks at a time in the cap of an empty 20 ounce soda bottle. Use the same cap twice before tossing. 

Insert in while twisting from one end until only about 1/2-3/8 inch of tube is still exposed (enough to hold on to) with the “glue ring” that pushes out, then remove and insert the end with the glue ring into the opposite end of the blank while twisting until fully seated. 

Let dry until tomorrow. Oh, and I have an old 4-way rasp I use to scuff the exterior of smooth tubes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## ramaroodle (May 11, 2018)

randyrls said:


> ramaroodle said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all.
> ...



Randy, can you expand on the "H" or "I"?  I'm assuming you mean that they provide a tighter (better) fit than the 7mm bit for the 7mm tubes?  Since H & I are 2 different sizes which one works best for a 7mm tube.  Also wondering if Gorilla glue, because it expands, is actually a better choice than even the 2 part epoxy solution if I just stick with a 7mm bit?

I have also realized that I need to do a bunch of blanks as a batch then let them cure overnight rather than doing them one at a time right after I insert the tubes.  I'm starting to get orders for pens and want to make sure I can provide a quality product.



philipff said:


> Gorilla glue, accelerated by water inside the tube before putting the tube in place makes for a quick cure and  unbreakable bond!  Been preaching this for several years- -to the choir apparently.   Never had a failure.  Phil



"Never had a failure" seems like a good reason to try this method.  Plus, mixing the epoxy is kind of a pain.


----------

